

DCMA Jailbreaking Exemption Riding Into the Sunset - brudgers
http://www.theverge.com/policy/2012/1/26/2736202/eff-legal-phone-tablet-jailbreaking-dmca-exemption-extension

======
newbusox
I know that "public comment" (like whitehouse.gov petitions or wherever) gets
a lot of flack, but administrative agencies are legally required to consider
your comments on pending rule changes and the like. The Copyright Office is
such an entity.

From having friends work on these online implementations of commenting systems
in the past, I know that useful, well thought out comments are taken
seriously. So, feel free: <http://www.copyright.gov/1201/comment-forms/>

